# York Springs torpedo type bottle



## Lynette (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all.......bought this bottle off a guy today for $8.00....it has embossed on one side YORK and on the other side SPRINGS...no other markings. 
 It looks like it was a soda bottle and I was told it was a dug bottle from the Toronto Ontario area.....
 I don't know if it is a torpedo bottle or not as it has a flat bottom (nothing is inscribed on the bottom) but the mould seam ends @ 1 1/4 inches from the top of the lip which would indicate that it may (???) be pre-1900???
 Does anyone know anything about this bottle ???
 Thanks.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmm, no takers. I'll guess at it, it's a ten pin or bowling pin soda type bottle. The guess would be York Springs PA
 On second thought there's a york, part of Toronto too


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2006)

I just saw this question to digger Odell, sounds like the same company.
 From: Iron Kettle-Johannesburg < 
 To: Digger 
 Subject: my bottle 
 Date: 21-02-2003
  Looking for history, age, and value.  Smooth base with circular ring, has raised embossed letters YS on bottom height 8 1/4 " neck to lip is 2 1/2" aqua in color with seams on both sides of bottle up over top of the lip one side of bottle says mineral springs limited Toronto other side of bottle says York springs has a two letter logo and Toronto just above the base on one side is a small number 3 all lettering on bottle is raised.  This bottle is unique, as a small child my Mother was always told that her grandfather was a wood carver.  He hand carved small wooden grave diggers tools and placed them inside of this bottle.  The bottle is sealed with some sort of brownish red hard material.  This story his photo and the bottle have found its way to me his great grand daughter.  Thanking you in advance, Karen Warren Lewiston, Michigan


----------



## bottlerobin (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Lynette

 Your bottle is for sure a Toronto soda bottle.
 The York Springs soda bottles are very common in this area.
 York was one of the early names of  Toronto.
 The age 1900 - 1910.

 Robin


----------



## Lynette (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks.......I knew about the York being part of Toronto but didn't know about the age of the bottle or the type of bottle......
 Where are you from bottlerobin?
 Any idea of the value of this bottle ???


----------



## Bixel (Jul 19, 2006)

I see those from time to time down here in Southwestern Ontario. I am in Strathroy, which is about 20 minutes from London. Half way between Sarnia and London. I still think that 8 bucks was a good buy though.

 Thanks,
 Kyle


----------



## bottlerobin (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello again Lynette

 As for the value on your bottle i would imagine not more than $10.
 I find most soda bottles from around that age don't have much value, there're are some though that can be quite valuable to the right collector.
 Lynette i live in Toronto and have been digging and collecting for 6 years now.
 Locating and finding old landfill sites is the challenge which is really interesting and takes a lot of legwork.
 I managed to put a nice collection together so far with a bit of hard work. 
 Bottles and crocks from 1850's - 1900 and Toronto history are what interest me.
 What are your bottle interest's.

 Robin


----------



## Lynette (Jul 25, 2006)

I  have done alittle research and there are over 180 closed landfills in the Toronto area - it is finding them that is the challenge !!!
 I have only been digging for about 6 months and my digging partner is much more skilled in hunting down the great digging area's. 
 As far as my interests.........WOW !!!!! Old cokes, MoM's, Noxzema jars, aqua bottles embossed or plain, old medicine bottles embossed or with labels, old soda bottles (ACL), milk bottles and ....and....and...[] [] [] [] [] []


----------

